# Dunskin??????



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

For sure dunskin. You can't fake that barring on his legs. A dorsal stripe doesn't have to be uber dark. Many lighter duns (palomino duns in particular) have very light dorsal stripes.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

It confused my cause the dorsal was so light.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I noticed the leg baring though I'm bad when it comes to duns. I'm really excited to go get him he ought to be a pretty horse when he is all grown up.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I noticed the leg baring though I'm bad when it comes to duns. I'm really excited to go get him he ought to be a pretty horse when he is all grown up.


The biggest difference between a dun/dunskin and a buckskin: Leg barring. Some buckskins have very convincing countershading, but a buckskin will never have leg barring. Duns will always have leg barring.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok that's what I thought but the dorsal made me second guess myself. Thank you Poseidon
I learned something new .


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm was planing on buying him regardless of dun or not. Isn't he just too cute ? Hopefully he has potential to be an eventer and barrel race with me. But if not he ought to be a nice lil horse some day.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Buckskin definately, very pretty! I have seen buckskins w/ leg barring, lucky! A dun will always have a dorsal stripe and this boy doesn't have one.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He has a dorsal he is losing hair and it faded he is patchy all over not sure why I think I has something to do with his previous traumatic injuries. It's an inch wide and goes from his withers to his tail. The former owner said it was dark a month ago and faded as he has lost hair from scabs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Gorgeous boy! I'd vote for dun but not sure I have a dun but you can't mistake him for anything else! Love to see what others say
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm pretty positive now that I have him he is Dun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Couple new pics since he has come home with me. 









Guard hairs around tail typical of duns









All the dark dirty looking places on him is his skin showing through the hair. U can see where he has new bitten and scraped up. He was half dead when the precious owner purchase him at auction. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

cute cute cute. he is lucky you found him.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

He's very pretty, I like his hiney  he should fill out very nicely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah he is a stout colt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Dunskins will usually have the dappling that the buckskin usually presents, however duns can get dapples as well. I would still say Dun. Also if he had a injury that caused scaring on his dorsal his dorsal might turn white so it wouldnt show like a true dun. Stunning boy though hope to see what he grows up to be!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the dorsal will come back as his hair returns. And his coat becomes Healthy again. There is definitely a dorsal there it's just missing some hair but there is definitely a color difference and it's not like my bay colt who has counter shading. I think his coat is about to change some and as it returns it will go back to the chocolate shade it used to be. I'll take a picture of his back tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I am voting Dun and love him. I just got a dun/roan myself. Love him!!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok better pictures of dun markings 
Leg bars








Little bit of cobwebbing and masking across bridge of nose and cheeks

















Dorsal and tail with guard hairs (note: significant hair loss on his back causes the dorsal to look faded)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I would say dun for sure.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I agree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

ok, what are guard hairs?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

See the white hairs around the top of the tail those are guard hairs. It can make it look like the dorsal goes down the the tail when the horse is older as the white guard hairs lengthen as the horse gets older.

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

My little one has the whte hairs to, thought it was just frosting like in her mane?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think guard hairs are apart of frosting though I may be wrong. Buckskins and duns I know both can have frosting. I'm still learning about dun markings myself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He has a dun 'hue' in some of the pics (but only the first one in the original pics), I based my answer off the pics given. In newer pics I think it's possible, I guess time will tell for sure.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He is peachy gold colored.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Chief101 (Sep 23, 2012)

Buckskin


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

There is a photo of a bay Arabian that has incrediably convicing leg barring and a dorsal stripe. As both the dun and cream genes are non-existant in purered Arabians, it is obviously due to counter shading. 

I would say testing is the only way to be sure on this boy without knowing his lineage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He is definely a dun no question about it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Equine Color Genetics

Go down to the third set of photos to see countershading at work mimicing dun characteristics on a purered Arabian.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

There is plenty of doubt about it without testing or accurate lineage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

If you saw him in person you can see he is a dunskin. The body is lighter than the legs. Cobwebbing defined dorsal I need to put up a better doral shot definite leg barring an his colored different than your regular buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ill take some new pics tomorrow in good lighting but here are some more recent pics.
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pics i took today.


----------

